# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > امنیت در شبکه >  پیدا کردن آدرس

## Hoomaan

با سلام می خواستم بپرسم اگر من شماره ی تلفن یک نفر داشته باشم چطوری می شه آدرسشو پیدا کنم؟

----------


## raravaice

> می خواستم بپرسم اگر من شماره ی یک نفر داشته باشم چطوری می شه آدرسشو پیدا کنم؟


زنگ بزن از 118 بپرس. D:

منظورت از شماره چیه برادر من؟

موفق باشید

----------


## oxision2

> با سلام می خواستم بپرسم اگر من شماره ی تلفن یک نفر داشته باشم چطوری می شه آدرسشو پیدا کنم؟


 سلام دوست عزیز
اگه مشهدی یا تلفن از مشهد هست بده تا آدرس و نام صاحب خط رو بهت بدم.  :لبخند:

----------


## بهاره علی مددی

با سلام من یه شماره ای از شیراز دارم می خواهم  آدرس دقیق اون پیدا کنم کسی میتونه کمک کنه متشکرم

----------


## MSZ.The.Movie

دو راه پیشنهاد می کنم، امیدوارم کمک کنه:
1- به سایت مخابرات مراجعه کنین، تا جایی که من بادمه یه بخشی به نام 118 داشت که می تونه مشکل شما رو حل کنه.
2- خریدن سی دی 118 کل کشور... می تونین با یه جستجو تو اینترنت فروشگاه هایی رو پیدا کنین که به صورت اینترنتی این سی دی رو می فروشند.
MSZ.The.Movie :شیطان:

----------


## Daleeeeer

يه سر به سايت زير بزن كمكت مي كنه. البته بايد نام و نام خانوادگي صاحب خط رو داشته باشي.
http://118.tct.ir/

----------


## kusha313

با عرض معذرت این بخش در مورد شبکه و امنیت در اونه لطفا از بحث هایی که وقت تلف میکنه خودداری کنید

----------


## aminhosseini

*نمی دونم!*

----------

